# Best Price on Blower Motor?



## Meaux (Jul 25, 2004)

89 Maxima SE, Blower motor behind glove box. 

I also need a deal on the A/C fan motor.

Thanks..........


----------



## Meaux (Jul 25, 2004)

The 89 Maxima is my wife's car, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Meaux (Jul 25, 2004)

Opps.........


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I have one from my '93 parts car.. 
http://www.mattblehm.com/interior_sale.html

not sure if it will fit the '89.. it should, but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Meaux (Jul 25, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> I have one from my '93 parts car..
> http://www.mattblehm.com/interior_sale.html
> 
> not sure if it will fit the '89..
> ...


----------



## Meaux (Jul 25, 2004)

Nice car Matt, those wheels are perfect on a Maxima.
I'd get my wife some, but her car is a work car beater, (200K).
I've had it since new and she's beat the crap out of it, but it won't die......


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I tried emailing you a response, but it bounced back from your email address...
Anyway, I'd like $20 shipped for the thing.. it'll cost about $10 to ship and $10 for the motor. 

and thanks for the props on the car. 
The ones in my sig pic are my street wheels... 
Here's my track wheels.. http://www.mattblehm.com/pics/car/wheels/track_wheels/IM001259.JPG
I like them better, but too $$ to buy a second set.


----------



## Meaux (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey Matt,

Do you use PayPal? $20 is fine with me.

I don't know why my e-mail bounced, did you use [email protected]? I could just mail you a 20.

Let me know, Thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

your return address is listed as [email protected]... it's missing the 50.. that's why..

Anyway, $20 via paypal is fine. my paypal account is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

